
Ask HN: Is Sierra ready and stable for Developers? - kodisha
I&#x27;m asking just for general state of things, given that in my previous experience switching to new version of osx meant that some stuff might not work as expected or at all.<p>What I&#x27;m most interested in is:<p>- Bower<p>- Python<p>- node.js &#x2F; npm<p>- java
======
rafa2000
It all works for me.

